# Banned from forum



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey i noticed that not as many people post or are members of this forum... its a shame too because it seems like there is only one main forum about maltese dogs on the internet. I was recently banned from that site over stating a brand name of something.. they were extremely rude to me and basically threatened me to never reregister again. <_< I didnt find this site until recently... i'm glad i did though because I like this one better! It's a more modern looking forum. Anyway... I would just like to see more people become members!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 09:24 AM
> *Hey i noticed that not as many people post or are members of this forum... its a shame too because it seems like there is only one main forum about maltese dogs on the internet.  I was recently banned from that site over stating a brand name of something.. they were extremely rude to me and basically threatened me to never reregister again.  <_<  I didnt find this site until recently... i'm glad i did though because I like this one better!  It's a more modern looking forum.  Anyway... I would just like to see more people become members!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Kodie... I think I remember you from MO... I was also banned, for posting the initials of a dog food!









Anyway, don't fret... this forum is very active.... There are plenty of posts to read and lots of info to share and learn. For me personally, I don't miss MO in any way whatsoever.... This site gets new members every day and is growing... but I like it just fine the way it is already.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey! Almost 100 people have joined since I've been here and I joined in August. If this place grew any faster I'd have issues! I have a hard time remembering people's names already! HEHE. That other site has been open longer than this one so go figure that they'll have more members. But, at least 1 person a week is banned from there and joins us. 

I think we DO need a separate section for this issue! HAHAHA. How about a "VENT" section? HAHAHA


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 08:24 AM
> *Hey i noticed that not as many people post or are members of this forum... its a shame too because it seems like there is only one main forum about maltese dogs on the internet.  I was recently banned from that site over stating a brand name of something.. they were extremely rude to me and basically threatened me to never reregister again.  <_<  I didnt find this site until recently... i'm glad i did though because I like this one better!  It's a more modern looking forum.  Anyway... I would just like to see more people become members!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Not on topic...I just wanted to ask, what breeder did you use? Your pup is adorable.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome Kodie! Your baby is adorable. I wasn't banned from that site, but have chosen not to return due to the negativity I was reading there all the time. Seemed to me it was becoming very clicque-ish and "high school". The only opinions I miss these days are those from Larry Stansberry ("Divine Maltese") and Chrisman Maltese. They both truly gave good advice, as well as tought some interesting lessons. Wish they knew about this site....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

WECOME !! i was banned from t hat site too ~







glad that i was banned ~ u'll love it here too !


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i was banned also from MO i think i blinked the wrong way lol
thank god for Joe this is a wonderful site
welcome


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 29 2004, 11:22 AM
> *i was banned also from MO i think i blinked the wrong way lol
> thank god for Joe this is a wonderful site
> welcome
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ROFLMAO HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have to answer a lot of your comments personally!! I am shocked at what i read from your posts!







(in a good way!  ) it helped me not to feel soo offended from being banned. Thank you everyone for your thoughts and sharing your experiences with me











> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Oct 29 2004, 09:37 AM
> *Hi Kodie... I think I remember you from MO... I was also banned, for posting the initials of a dog food!
> 
> Anyway, don't fret... this forum is very active.... There are plenty of posts to read and lots of info to share and learn. For me personally, I don't miss MO in any way whatsoever.... This site gets new members every day and is growing... but I like it just fine the way it is already.*


I know you dont miss MO but i'm gonna miss some of the people I met there... some people there I just met and really liked talking to because they also had a dog with MVD (a liver condition)... I just wish I could tell everyone to come here or somehow let them know I am unable to post now. -_- I'm hoping I will get over this quickly!!











> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 29 2004, 10:02 AM
> *Hey!  Almost 100 people have joined since I've been here and I joined in August.  If this place grew any faster I'd have issues!  I have a hard time remembering people's names already!  HEHE.  That other site has been open longer than this one so go figure that they'll have more members.  But, at least 1 person a week  is banned from there and joins us.
> 
> I think we DO need a separate section for this issue! HAHAHA.  How about a "VENT" section? HAHAHA*


Thats GREAT news to hear...I wish I could just post an annoucement at MO that the site is unfair and what they say/do to people is really mean. I wrote a email to the help desktop when I couldnt sign into the forum anymore asking what I did wrong... and the moderator responded to me by posting a post on the forum that was RUDE! She quoted me and everthing... she also threaten me that I couldnt reregister. I could understand if I was a jerk... but i wasnt... I posted everyday and was a loyal person to their site!







Your 100% right... we NEED a seperate section for this ASAP!!!! We could physically see just how many people are getting kicked off each day..lol..








How can I get Kodie's picture off of that forum... its in my profile!! I dont want his picture on there if they are going to be mean to his mommy! :excl: 



> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 29 2004, 10:06 AM
> *Not on topic...I just wanted to ask, what breeder did you use?  Your pup is adorable.*


  its okay... ask me anything.. awwww... thank you so much! Hes a little brat though... hahahha... I got Kodie from someone that lives about 10mins from my house... i live about 15mins from atlantic city,nj. He was the only pup to survive in the litter too... so hes really special to me!







His mom is really really pretty!



> _Originally posted by Lissa_@Oct 29 2004, 10:43 AM
> *Welcome Kodie!  Your baby is adorable.  I wasn't banned from that site, but have chosen not to return due to the negativity I was reading there all the time.  Seemed to me it was becoming very clicque-ish and "high school".  The only opinions I miss these days are those from Larry Stansberry ("Divine Maltese") and Chrisman Maltese.  They both truly gave good advice, as well as tought some interesting lessons.  Wish they knew about this site....*


aww... thank you so much! 
Yeah i noticed negativity too... but thats actually ALLOWED but helping people out is not (posting names or hints of what the product is etc..). Read my post on this forum about rabies... I wrote in there what someone said to me when I said i wasnt going to give Kodie his vaccine. The responses I received were very close minded... and didnt listen to the facts about Kodie's health. -_- If you read the page before you sign up for the forum it tells you how to post responses... you always have to let the other person have the last word when there is a disagreement...you should really read the terms and conditions page.. the small print thats written there...hahahhaha... what I got out of the WHOLE terms and rules of the forum was... you have no rights and your opinion doesnt matter.. <_<







Since your not banned you can take a look at the moderators nasty post about me and adversiting. We should let the people we liked on the forum know that this site is here! hehe











> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 29 2004, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOL...














its sooo true... thats how I felt!!







:excl:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Oct 29 2004, 02:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually the way I found out about this website is because someone did post a message at MO telling about this website. I think it was only up for a few minutes. That was last April.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

that's funny! I was thinking about going and doing the same thing b/c I hadn't been banned yet. h34r:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i cant remember exactly but i had a fight with him because they were getting on this women for buying a maltese from a pet store and i told him, to cool it 
that those babies need love also he is a jerky guy


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 02:05 PM
> *Thats GREAT news to hear...I wish I could just post an annoucement at MO that the site is unfair and what they say/do to people is really mean.  I wrote a email to the help desktop when I couldnt sign into the forum anymore asking what I did wrong... and the moderator responded to me by posting a post on the forum that was RUDE!  She quoted me and everthing... she also threaten me that I couldnt reregister.*




Here's what you do. First, tell them that you're glad that they banned you and that you're at SPOILED MALTESE NOW. That will piss them off because they really really hate Joe(they hate him because he's not the devil).
Then, say "You know you're scared to hear what I gotta say that's why you ban me before I can defend myself. you DA*N HITLERS! You can go post this Sh** up and talk all you want about me, B****!"

Immature...yes. Funny as heck? TOTALLY!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Kodie, count me in among the "banned"  I was banned AFTER I wrote on this Forum that, even though I had not been "banned and restricted", I was not going to return to MO. I'd had it with being constantly chastized and spoken down to. And never knowing exactly why I had "offended". For instance, we used to use SD for Science Diet and everyone knew what it meant, and L/D for Liver Diet, etc.

Now, evidently that is not allowed.

So, welcome to Maltese Heaven. I must warn you though, we talk a lot about poop! It's a big topic here. :lol: 

By the way, my 3 1/2 year old, four and a half pound, Pico, has MVD. Maybe we should start a topic on that in the Maltese Health Forum so some of the new Malt Moms and Dads can learn about it from two with the experience.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 29 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Kodie, count me in among the "banned"   I was banned AFTER I wrote on this Forum that, even though I had not been "banned and restricted", I was not going to return to MO.  I'd had it with being constantly chastized and spoken down to.  And never knowing exactly why I had "offended".  For instance, we used to use SD for Science Diet and everyone knew what it meant, and L/D for Liver Diet, etc.
> 
> Now, evidently that is not allowed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Are you sure I didnt talk to you on MO?? Someone with a dog named Pico told me to go to Cornell with my Kodie... was that u?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think what probably bothers many of us about the "other" forum is that we are all responsible upstanding citizens who love talking and learning about the Maltese breed. We took our time to contribute and in many of our posts we were trying to help others. In actuality we were customers of that forum.

The problem is that we were not treated with the respect that a customer should be. If the Administrator wants to be fanatical about his rules, it would be nice for him also to be *polite* and *respectful*...perhaps by giving a reminder or "warning". I'm a middle-aged woman and in all my life, I have never been exposed to anyone quite like him.... thank goodness. 

A big red flag went up for me when I read the rules and info about how to "win" an argument. I thought that was a odd thing to be talking about in "rules" for a Forum.... expecting people to argue and needing to know how to do a better job at it! I had never seen such peculiar verbiage before.

It is very hard to discuss issues without mentioning brand names, web sites, resources, etc. So because of the controlling nature of the Administrator, there really is no way that the other forum can be the valuable resource for Maltese owners that SM is.

My advice to you is not to write to the Administrator after you are banned. I truly think he gets a sadistic pleasure out of banning people and loves to have you grovel at his feet asking what you did to upset him, etc. I believe he loves having that power over you. Don't let him get to you... just move on to SM.

PS Did you all ever watch Seinfield? Did you see the episode about the Soup Nazi? Does he remind you of anyone ??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 29 2004, 04:42 PM
> *"He" stated that in a single day, he gets 100s of solicitors trying to advertise and it takes the moderators so much time to sort through the posts and weed out the posts from the solicitations.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14009*


[/QUOTE]

i think its just a stupid excuse..

he just doesnt want ppl to advertise on his website coz ITS HIS WEBPAGE! blah~ 

ALL HIS ~!~ MINE ~ MINE ~ !! possessive !!!

blah~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually you can advertise on his website you just have to pay him for the "honor". <_<


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> PS Did you all ever watch Seinfield? Did you see the episode about the Soup Nazi? Does he remind you of anyone ?? [/B]











That is one of my favorite episodes!!!!!!!!! That is what he is like!!!!!!!!!!!!! And this forum is like when she found all his recipes in the bureau.....







took all his soup power away...we are slowly draining MO's power....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pico... I cant believe you cant even write l/d on MO... thats crazy!








Buts you got banned from MO for the funniest reason ever!!!







I guess they watch this forum and are JEALOUS!!!







:lol: 

KAllie/catchers Mom... I agree with what you wrote 110%... thats how i feel too. A woman kicked me off of MO.. I think her name was becky. She hasnt even responded to my emails since she posted that nasty topic on their forum about me.








I guess I was blind for over 1yr while i was loyally posting on that horrible forum!







I feel soo stupid now... I couldnt help but take it personally when I care so much about my Kodie and talking to all the wonderful people I met on that forum.









BTW.. you cant even beat around the bush on MO... I was told that on my threatening post from becky to me explaining why i was kicked off.

I think someone who was banned should just post something on MO about this being a better forum or something ... anything!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Oct 29 2004, 04:32 PM
> *My advice to you is not to write to the Administrator after you are banned. I truly think he gets a sadistic pleasure out of banning people and loves to have you grovel at his feet asking what you did to upset him, etc. I believe he loves having that power over you. Don't let him get to you... just move on to SM.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14007*


[/QUOTE]

You're probably right. I wrote all that crap earlier because it sounded funny. Personally, leaving them was the best thing to do! But, when someone TRIES to humiliate me, I like to hit them where it hurts. That is the rebel side of me. Not always the best thing to do. Really though, I'm really nice and really respectful. But, you gotta admit, what I wrote earlier about emailing them back was a *little* funny!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i will post this just because it seems it need to be known what kind of people run MO, mr Jay tried to scare me but little to his knowledge I have more internet experience than he does and frankly I'm not scared of his threats



> recipient = [email protected]
> thanks = Your e-mail has been sent. Thank You.
> name = re: Mr. Bianco
> email = [email protected]
> ...


this is how MO operates, Jay , Bev and their moderators, it cracks me up in a way because i'm not scared of them, I know ALOT about hosting, tracking IP's, tracking proxyies, email addresses and running forums 10X larger than MO, so as i have emailed Jay, the only thing they have done is encourage me to make SM bigger and better


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 29 2004, 11:18 PM
> *i will post this just because it seems it need to be known what kind of people run MO, mr Jay tried to scare me but little to his knowledge I have more internet experience than he does and frankly I'm not scared of his threats
> 
> QUOTE*


*



recipient = [email protected]
thanks = Your e-mail has been sent. Thank You.
name = re: Mr. Bianco
email = [email protected]
subject = Attn: Joe Crowder
comments = Dear Mr. Crowder,
It has come to our attention that your message board at:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum
contains many references to 'Jay Bianco'. This is unacceptable and
will no longer be tolerated.
We're going to propose to you 2 options. Either one you will have to
accept. 1)Remove all references to 'Jay Bianco' and 'Maltese Only'
from your forum within 24 hours and any future references as well and
no further action will be taken on our part. The second option:
2)Leave all references and ignore this request. If you foolishly
decide to take option #2, your name as well as your wifes name, "Kim
A. Crowder", age 34, along with your home address at 100 kimball ave
e-57 and phone number 540-389-2817 in Salem, Virginia will be posted
on every public message board and email list, available that caters to
those interested in porn, gay/lesbians, hackers, degenerates,
tranvestites, swingers, beastality (sex with animals), and any othe
scumbag site we can post this info on. There are literally thousands
out there and we will eventually hit most of them. Please don't put
your wife and child through what Jay Bianco has been going through
since you started publishing his name and personal information on your
website at spoiled maltese. It really won't be good for your youngster
or Kim to be getting calls from low-lifes at 3 and 4 o'clock in the
morning. The choice is  yours. You have 24 hours from now,  Friday,
4M. Don't be stubborn and foolish.


submit = Send E-mail


recipient = [email protected]
thanks = Your e-mail has been sent. Thank You.
name = re:Mr. Bianco
email = [email protected]
subject = re:Mr. Bianco
comments = >its really sad you have members that are so immature >that
they are now
>threatening my family using your name and a fake >email address, you should
>really address this with your community, just read the >following....

If you don't remove that crap from your "forum", option 2 will be
enforced. trust us. We'll see how much you care about Kim and your
child. You are a pathetic husband and father. 21 hours. and counting.
submit = Send E-mail

Click to expand...

*this is how MO operates, Jay , Bev and their moderators, it cracks me up in a way because i'm not scared of them, I know ALOT about hosting, tracking IP's, tracking proxyies, email addresses and running forums 10X larger than MO, so as i have emailed Jay, the only thing they have done is encourage me to make SM bigger and better








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14063
[/B][/QUOTE]


Joe, I'm really sorry that you have to put up with that sort of rubbish







.....








but if it's any consolation, this would have to be the best forum I have ever been a member of, and despite joining MO aswell (mainly just to see what everyone was talking about), I never intend on leaving this forum.... have a look at my number of posts in the time I have been a member!! I think I have written 2 or 3 replies to MO and I don't even know if they were "accepted"!!! LOL I mainly tried to give some people some good feedback because all I have seen on there is people getting slammed!









Spoiled Maltese is the best























....I have no idea where I would be with Abby if I hadn't found this place - the guidance and friendship I have found here is incomprehendable!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

That email makes me sick!
Way to be mature by emailing that message to you! Jeez! That is the lowest of the low!
I'm so sorry you had to go through all of this crap.
I like it here WAAAAYYY better!








That's all that matters. You have this place and it's so much better and helpful than his could ever be!







WOOHOO (<<not alowed on MO!) for Joe!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

gosh what a loser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





































cant believe he did that to u joe !!!!!!!
im so sorry what happened but also so thankful that u shared it with us


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 29 2004, 11:18 PM
> *i will post this just because it seems it need to be known what kind of people run MO, mr Jay tried to scare me but little to his knowledge I have more internet experience than he does and frankly I'm not scared of his threats
> 
> QUOTE*


*



recipient = [email protected]
thanks = Your e-mail has been sent. Thank You.
name = re: Mr. Bianco
email = [email protected]
subject = Attn: Joe Crowder
comments = Dear Mr. Crowder,
It has come to our attention that your message board at:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum
contains many references to 'Jay Bianco'. This is unacceptable and
will no longer be tolerated.
We're going to propose to you 2 options. Either one you will have to
accept. 1)Remove all references to 'Jay Bianco' and 'Maltese Only'
from your forum within 24 hours and any future references as well and
no further action will be taken on our part. The second option:
2)Leave all references and ignore this request. If you foolishly
decide to take option #2, your name as well as your wifes name, "Kim
A. Crowder", age 34, along with your home address at 100 kimball ave
e-57 and phone number 540-389-2817 in Salem, Virginia will be posted
on every public message board and email list, available that caters to
those interested in porn, gay/lesbians, hackers, degenerates,
tranvestites, swingers, beastality (sex with animals), and any othe
scumbag site we can post this info on. There are literally thousands
out there and we will eventually hit most of them. Please don't put
your wife and child through what Jay Bianco has been going through
since you started publishing his name and personal information on your
website at spoiled maltese. It really won't be good for your youngster
or Kim to be getting calls from low-lifes at 3 and 4 o'clock in the
morning. The choice is  yours. You have 24 hours from now,  Friday,
4M. Don't be stubborn and foolish.


submit = Send E-mail


recipient = [email protected]
thanks = Your e-mail has been sent. Thank You.
name = re:Mr. Bianco
email = [email protected]
subject = re:Mr. Bianco
comments = >its really sad you have members that are so immature >that
they are now
>threatening my family using your name and a fake >email address, you should
>really address this with your community, just read the >following....

If you don't remove that crap from your "forum", option 2 will be
enforced. trust us. We'll see how much you care about Kim and your
child. You are a pathetic husband and father. 21 hours. and counting.
submit = Send E-mail

Click to expand...

*this is how MO operates, Jay , Bev and their moderators, it cracks me up in a way because i'm not scared of them, I know ALOT about hosting, tracking IP's, tracking proxyies, email addresses and running forums 10X larger than MO, so as i have emailed Jay, the only thing they have done is encourage me to make SM bigger and better








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14063
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am like Nichole...I am at a loss for words...
I am like Mee..."What a loser!"

Isn't there SOMETHING more you can do Joe? It seems so ridiculous that he can make threats like that and get away with it...even if it is not life/death or whatever...

It is also really hard for me to believe this part...let me see if I can quote it...


> Please don't put
> your wife and child through what Jay Bianco has been going through
> since you started publishing his name and personal information on your
> website at spoiled maltese.[/B]


Is he saying that some of our members have been ugly and done things such as this to him and his wife?! I just don't see it happening? Do I see some of them sending emails through the moderator link telling them what they think about the site and getting banned? Probably has happened a few times...but that is freedom of speech...but I just can't imagine anyone on here stooping to the threat level that he did!

When did he send this? Was this recently? Is all that crap still going on? Or is this from back in the early summer when he came on here?

Thanks for sharing with us anyway...you have my utmost respect and gratitude.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Oct 29 2004, 11:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right. I wrote all that crap earlier because it sounded funny. Personally, leaving them was the best thing to do! But, when someone TRIES to humiliate me, I like to hit them where it hurts. That is the rebel side of me. Not always the best thing to do. Really though, I'm really nice and really respectful. But, you gotta admit, what I wrote earlier about emailing them back was a *little* funny!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14060
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, oh.. I wasn't referring to your funny post!! I figured you were just venting!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, thank you for sharing that most strange email with us. It reinforces the negative opinion so many of us have about "you know who". I am certainly learning a lot about the "dregs of humanity". Having been a business executive for many, many years I have run across all sorts of people, but never have I read anything such as the type of email that you received. 

Most normal people would simply have sent a businesslike communication with a polite request to remove his name or if a law was being broken, refer to it, etc. That email just reinforces what I think most of us were thinking about him in the first place. Our hunches were confirmed.... big time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 03:05 PM
> *How can I get Kodie's picture off of that forum... its in my profile!!  I dont want his picture on there if they are going to be mean to his mommy!     :excl: *


Kodie's Mommy... I hate to tell you but I read the fine print recently on that site and apparently when we register, he owns all rights to our photos. I was looking around the Web last night and found a site that had all sorts of cute photos of Maltese. They looked very familiar and then I realized that many, many of the photos were of the Maltese that people had submitted with their profiles on the MO forum.









I went to NetworkSolutions.com and to the "Whois" section to see who owned that site and guess who it was!!! Yep.... you got it! To see those photos, go to: http://americankennel.org/maltese/photoalbum/

ps Last night I hadn't noticed that at the very bottom of each Web page is the MO logo......


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

No, that was not me. I live in San Antonio, TX. I left MO in April.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Joe... I am in a state of shock... That email sounds like the post they did about why i was banned. I am soo ashamed to have been posting there for a year and not even noticing what was going on. All they do is threaten people on that forum... why is that?!?! They sound immature to me. I am so sorry you even have to deal with this BS... do you think we should stop posting as much MO related stuff??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:wacko:


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Joe,
I too am so sorry you have to deal with such immature threats. And it frightens me, cause some people have real psychological issues, (and it sounds like he does), who knows how far they will go if pushed. What can we on this public forum legally post about another website or person? I think we all want to protect you and this Spoiled Maltese site from any further ugliness from that man and his personal problems.
Quincymom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have to say, of all the threats you can make to a person, you threaten them with PORN? :wacko: 

And, I know a few things about the topics of porn and what not but, did you guys know what beastality was? I never heard of that word before. Not only did he put that down, he felt so obligated to define it! I didn't think a guy who preaches as much as he did with all his bible quotes would know that! You just never know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 30 2004, 12:28 PM
> *Kallie/Catchers Mom--
> 
> I'm a little confused, maybe you can help me.  I thought Jay charged people to see his precious online album, so then why would he have a site where you can get on it for free--am I missing something?  That just doesn't make sense.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nichole, I don't have a definitive answer but my guess is that the link I found that lead me to those photos was one that he may not know about... In other words, I found those photos while on a search engine doing a search. I just happened to coincidentally click on something about Maltese photos and ended up there, not knowing it was his site. It took me to an interior page of the site, not the "home page". 

I recognized it as looking like the photos that he charges for, because one time he gave forum members a chance to look at them free for a couple days.

SO, IMHO I do think that the site I stumbled upon is the same one he charges people to see and yes I think he uses photos from those submitted by people for their forum profiles.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Oct 30 2004, 01:57 PM
> *Joe,
> I too am so sorry you have to deal with such immature threats. And it frightens me, cause some people have real psychological issues, (and it sounds like he does), who knows how far they will go if pushed. What can we on this public forum legally post about another website or person? I think we all want to protect you and this Spoiled Maltese site from any further ugliness from that man and his personal problems.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14121*


[/QUOTE]

You make some very valid points that I think we should consider. Yes.... who knows what he might do if pushed. I, too, wonder if we should have a moratorium on this subject ??? Joe ??? Maybe even remove the posts ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

I know this will be a very unpopular reply on this thread but I will say it anyway. I post on a number of forums. Each one kind of has its own "feel" and I learn something from each of them. I think it is terrific that this forum is here and growing because the more information and communication out there the better. BUT...I see it as a waste of time and energy slamming another discussion group, no matter whose it is. The viability and usefulness of this (or any forum) has to do with positive energy. Generate some by letting this thread die and concentrate on sharing all "good" things.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 30 2004, 12:28 PM
> *Kallie/Catchers Mom--
> 
> Also, the pictures becoming property of MO--what a joke.  I had read that early on (prior to even knowing about this site) and thought, "No way are you EVER getting a pic of mine."  By law, doesn't the person who owns the negative have all rights to the photo?  So if you have a pic of your dog and post it on MO and then sell it to a magazine and he sees that, will he sue for copyright infringement?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nichole, If his site says that if you register and send in a photo, then the photo becomes the property of that site and you register and send in a photo, then you don't own the photo any more. 

No, having the negative has nothing whatsoever to do with who owns the photo. I have worked with photographers in my job for 20+ years and and of course, just about everything is digital now and there are no negatives; however, the contract we sign with them stipulates who has ownership of the photos. In other words, are we buying only "one-time North American rights" from the photographer or is it stiupulated that we own the photos and can use them again, etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 30 2004, 03:52 PM
> *I know this will be a very unpopular reply on this thread but I will say it anyway. I post on a number of forums. Each one kind of has its own "feel" and I learn something from each of them. I think it is terrific that this forum is here and growing because the more information and communication out there the better. BUT...I see it as a waste of time and energy slamming another discussion group, no matter whose it is. The  viability and usefulness of this (or any forum) has to do with positive energy.  Generate some by letting  this thread die and concentrate on sharing all "good" things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14137*


[/QUOTE]

Vita, you said it well. I think many of us needed to vent our frustrations! I think we have done that and hopefully we feel better!!









Perhaps it is now time to put this issue to rest and move on . . .


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 30 2004, 03:52 PM
> *I know this will be a very unpopular reply on this thread but I will say it anyway. I post on a number of forums. Each one kind of has its own "feel" and I learn something from each of them. I think it is terrific that this forum is here and growing because the more information and communication out there the better. BUT...I see it as a waste of time and energy slamming another discussion group, no matter whose it is. The  viability and usefulness of this (or any forum) has to do with positive energy.  Generate some by letting  this thread die and concentrate on sharing all "good" things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14137*


[/QUOTE]
Well... I dont agree with you at all... probably because i'm a victim. <_< I dont think there is any positive energy on MO at all... I did try to use that forum as a resourceful and useful way... but thats not allowed there. I think this forum has positive energy and everyone was helping me out. They were giving me answers to my questions... not to mention helped me to get over the horrible feelings I had after being banned. I also found out I was not alone. I honestly am not trying to trash talk any forum. I enjoyed the forum (MO) and was on it everyday! I think how i was treated and the things that were said to me were rude (uncalled for). So on that note... I have to say...this thread has negative in it but did a lot of positive things for me. So it is NOT a waste of time or energy talking about this issue. Maybe you feel that way because this experience hasnt happened to you personally.?

















BTW... If MO has the rights to my picture... does that give them the right to make a profit off of it by selling it to companies????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 30 2004, 07:02 PM
> *BTW... If MO has the rights to my picture... does that give them the right to make a profit off of it by selling it to companies????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Kodie's Mommy, I'm not an attorney but from my business experience I do believe that if one assigns the rights to a photo to someone else, that person can do whatever they want with it. 

P.S. And I truly know how insulted you must have felt when being banned. When we have the best of intentions at heart, it is insulting to be treated with disrespect. Please try not to let it bother you. We all understand and it is not a negative reflection of your character!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 30 2004, 03:52 PM
> *BUT...I see it as a waste of time and energy slamming another discussion group, no matter whose it is. .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14137*


[/QUOTE]

Vita, I totally agree with you. However, this thread does exist and I was rather shocked at the contents of that threatening post sent to Joe. I, like many others here was reacting to that, and also I wanted information shared on what could and couldn't be posted. Not that I have or ever would want to slam another person publicly, but the concern was there for the moderator of this forum and the people who have expressed negative opinions.
Quincymom


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Kodie...just for you information...I was banned from MO for a period of over 10 months because I violated the user agreement.

So you have all vented...get over it and use THIS forum in a positive way.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Vita,

I wondered what happened to you when you didn't post on MO for such a long time....now I know.

And, if you have not been on SM for a long time, you may not know that this MO bashing only comes up when a new refugee from MO joins and relates their experience there and just how bad it made them feel. It also comes up when a certain someone from MO posts trash on this site. Once everyone has vented and commiserated, the postings go back to normal.

This is one of the best features of this site....you really can say the truth.

We have a wonderfully supportive site here with many forums designed to help you home in on just the topic you want to discuss. There are so many that I frequently miss good posts because I just can't keep up! And I for one am so delighted that you've joined us.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello Vita, I'm Elegant.
I was once miffed and upset that I was kicked off of MO. I am happy like so many other people on this site, and see it as a blessing in disguise.  

I started "Ban MO" CLICK HERE FOR THE "BAN MO" POST because I too was upset that some people were upset at what was going on over there. People were getting aggrevated and upset, and I thought, you know what, we can't waste our energy on negativity, and we can't waste our time on a forum that makes us feel bad.

Therefore I banned MO...and lots of people joined in. Lots of people come to this site and notice how different the "culture" is here. People are cordial, try not to offend people, respect other people's opinions, and learn about everything we couldn't mention at MO.

Fortunately, like many people have already mentioned, Joe has created this forum that has been growing tremendously. A little more than 100 people have joined since I arrived and joined in July. And many are refugees, like myself, from MO.

Everyone needs to vent once in a while, and most everyone here is apathetic and sympathetic to this because we were once "burned".

I despised Jay so much that I posted this picture of him (I love posting this picture, I just get a certain satisfaction everytime I do







):









I posted this when I first introduced myself to this forum: My introduction post

Just needed to say something!









~Elegant


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

> Hello Vita, I'm Elegant.
> I was once miffed and upset that I was kicked off of MO. I am happy like so many other people on this site, and see it as a blessing in disguise.
> 
> I started "Ban MO" CLICK HERE FOR THE "BAN MO" POST because I too was upset that some people were upset at what was going on over there. People were getting aggrevated and upset, and I thought, you know what, we can't waste our energy on negativity, and we can't waste our time on a forum that makes us feel bad.
> ...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 31 2004, 05:12 PM
> *Hello Vita, I'm Elegant.
> I was once miffed and upset that I was kicked off of MO.  I am happy like so many other people on this site, and see it as a blessing in disguise.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL i remember when u posted that. :lol: Very very funny!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Phoebesmom,
Just making fun of Jay









~Elegant


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 31 2004, 10:46 PM
> *Phoebesmom,
> Just making fun of Jay
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Okay, thanks for clearing that up, and it is a very funny picture!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I don't live my life with despising anyone! I feel very uncomfortable adding anything to this thread and don't plan to again.I don't wish to convince anyone else that their vitriolic hatred is not a positive for their own life so go to it folks...say anything you want to on this thhread, use your freedom in any way that pleases you but don't look for my name on the bottom of any posts on this thread. I find the rest of this forum more in tune with ideas that I might have something to contribute to.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 31 2004, 09:35 PM
> *Honestly, I don't live my life with despising anyone! I feel very uncomfortable adding anything to this thread and don't plan to again.I don't wish to convince anyone else that their vitriolic hatred is not a positive for their own life so go to it folks...say anything you want to on this thhread, use your freedom in any way that pleases you but don't look for my name on the bottom of any posts on this thread. I find the rest of this forum more in tune with ideas that I might have something to contribute to.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14227*


[/QUOTE]
Wow...that's deep!









~Elegant


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

**giggle**







Elegant


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 1 2004, 01:35 AM
> *Honestly, I don't live my life with despising anyone! I feel very uncomfortable adding anything to this thread and don't plan to again.I don't wish to convince anyone else that their vitriolic hatred is not a positive for their own life so go to it folks...say anything you want to on this thhread, use your freedom in any way that pleases you but don't look for my name on the bottom of any posts on this thread. I find the rest of this forum more in tune with ideas that I might have something to contribute to.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14227*


[/QUOTE]

DITTO... thats how you made me feel with your first post on this thread. Uncomfortable.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have to say, it's not that they did anything personally to me, but I really hate people like that and I came to SM. How can you go on with your life being as rude as you are and think it's ok? I, personally, want them to come on here to see what we wrote. Maybe they'd think twice before they start attempting to hurt people's feelings. So we do have freedom of speech here and I'm going to take advantage of it. If you're civil to me and others, then I'll respect you too. That's my take on it. 

And the venting probably wont stop since we have MO refugees coming here all the time. We can try not to make it last 4 pages though







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 1 2004, 12:42 PM
> *Maybe they'd think twice before they start attempting to hurt people's feelings.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14272*


[/QUOTE]

I hate to say it but I don't think seeing our "pain" will make them change. My take on this is that they delight in making us grovel and being dictatorial. IMHO I think they probably laugh at us and it makes them feel really important that we are taking the time to even talk about them. 

However, I have to say that venting feels good!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 1 2004, 12:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but I don't think seeing our "pain" will make them change. My take on this is that they delight in making us grovel and being dictatorial. IMHO I think they probably laugh at us and it makes them feel really important that we are taking the time to even talk about them. 

However, I have to say that venting feels good!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14285
[/B][/QUOTE]

They've been laughing! I say if they're laughing now, they're just trying to hide the fact that THE TRUTH HURTS. And once you come on SM, there is no pain...just fun







.

Yeah, venting feels good







. lol


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 08:24 AM
> *  I was recently banned from that site over stating a brand name of something.. they were extremely rude to me and basically threatened me to never reregister again.  <_< *


The funny thing about this post is the fact that a while back, WE banned MO and refused to go to their site ever again!!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lissa_@Oct 29 2004, 09:43 AM
> *Welcome Kodie!  Your baby is adorable.  I wasn't banned from that site, but have chosen not to return due to the negativity I was reading there all the time.  Seemed to me it was becoming very clicque-ish and "high school".  The only opinions I miss these days are those from Larry Stansberry ("Divine Maltese") and Chrisman Maltese.  They both truly gave good advice, as well as tought some interesting lessons.  Wish they knew about this site....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am like you Lissa. I chose not to return because of all the 'poster bashing' they were doing. I didn't like seeing other people getting such 'rude' replies to their posts. 
Anyway, what would be wrong with emailing Divine Maltese and letting Larry Stansberry know that a lot of the MO 'rejects' (ha ha) are here and we would LOVE
to have his input on this wonderful site? 
Who cares if Jay finds out? In fact, it might just be "A good thing" (to quote ole Martha...ha ha). Then maybe ole Jay wouldn't be so quick to BAN people when he noticed that he had lost a lot of his members to this GREAT site!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

""Actually the way I found out about this website is because someone did post a message at MO telling about this website. I think it was only up for a few minutes. That was last April.""
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13967
[/QUOTE]


Don't you just love it girls ????????





































I had thought about doing that when I first came here, but I just knew it wouldn't pass the "Mafia Moderator's"









So glad you are here. You will love it. 
Joe is great and this is a 'happening'







site. New arrivals every day!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Nov 1 2004, 03:58 PM
> *Anyway, what would be wrong with emailing Divine Maltese and letting Larry Stansberry know that a lot of the MO 'rejects' (ha ha) are here and we would LOVE
> to have his input on this wonderful site?*


ooo that sounds like a nice idea :lol:

i check divine maltese website now and then and they are gorgeous~


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom+Nov 1 2004, 03:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am like you Lissa. I chose not to return because of all the 'poster bashing' they were doing. I didn't like seeing other people getting such 'rude' replies to their posts. 
Anyway, what would be wrong with emailing Divine Maltese and letting Larry Stansberry know that a lot of the MO 'rejects' (ha ha) are here and we would LOVE
to have his input on this wonderful site? 
Who cares if Jay finds out? In fact, it might just be "A good thing" (to quote ole Martha...ha ha). Then maybe ole Jay wouldn't be so quick to BAN people when he noticed that he had lost a lot of his members to this GREAT site!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14357
[/B][/QUOTE]

I sometimes visit some Yahoo Maltese forums and I know that Chrisman visits at least one of them...maybe both...if I remember right, it was probably the one I quit visiting b/c it had alot of the high faluting people like that on there...(Bianco included) and I did not fit in there....the other one is more friendly...but I couldn't keep up with the boards over there...just one post right after another...crazy mess...this kind of forum is MUCH easier...anyway...just letting you know there are other forums out there that people like the Stansberry's and Chrisman's visit.


----------



## Micahs Mama (Oct 20, 2004)

You know I tried joining MO for months (at the time I didn't know about this site) and this moron kept emailing me and telling me I wasn't getting my confirmation because of my email address. Well, I tried from my aol address, my yahoo address and even my work address and still got no confirmation. . . 

I now see it was a blessing -

BTW - for what it's worth if someone does follow through with those threats there are plenty of attorneys out there and I do believe posting ones personal information on the internet is illegal as well









Thanks for making a great site for those of us that just want to share information and do whats right for our furbabies!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Joe,
I just read this thread this evening and must admit I am totally shocked that anyone with any common sense at all would ever threaten someone as you have been threatened!









That email from Jay was nothing short of criminalistic blackmail!  
I am so sorry he was so rude and hateful to you and your family. 
He is definitely a SICKO









I kept getting an uneasy feeling, when I was on the site, whenever they would 'ban' someone without just cause and no explanation, or write nasty emails in response to them. 
I can remember thinking "He is on a power kick. He thinks just because he runs this site that he ( Bev also) can belittle or ban anyone whenever they want". 
I just got tired of seeing rude replies to peoples questions, and often felt so sorry for some of the posters. 
Guess I was getting the right 'vibes' huh? 

I am so glad that you have this wonderful site. 
I really appreciate it so much. I cannot believe I would ever have seen the time I would be thankful for a site where I could feel free to mention name brands, breeders names...well just anything we want to talk about we can.









I think I speak for all of the members here "THANK YOU JOE FOR THIS FANTASTIC SITE"





















You are such a kind and considerate person. We love







it here!!!!!!


Thank you







Thank you







Thank you Joe


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm thrilled to have found this site. While the MO website has it's share of nice people I always found it a little unfriendly. I did post a question about how to link to a picture and never did get a clear answer. All it said was photo submitted but nothing else. After trying their "technical support" email system, and never receiving a response I just gave up.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Nov 16 2004, 02:48 PM
> *I'm thrilled to have found this site.  While the MO website has it's share of nice people I always found it a little unfriendly.  I did post a question about how to link to a picture and never did get a clear answer.  All it said was photo submitted but nothing else.  After trying their "technical support" email system, and never receiving a response I just gave up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16673*


[/QUOTE]


It might have been too big-that happened to me-I thought i was resizing it, but it wasn't working or something. -_-


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. i'm happy! After 5 emails from me to MO they finally took my picture of Kodie off their forum in my profile!! I would like to say... thank you MO.. that was my only wish since I was banned. (I just hope they dont use my picture for money..)


----------



## babygirl (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 29 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Kodie, count me in among the "banned"   I was banned AFTER I wrote on this Forum that, even though I had not been "banned and restricted", I was not going to return to MO.  I'd had it with being constantly chastized and spoken down to.  And never knowing exactly why I had "offended".  For instance, we used to use SD for Science Diet and everyone knew what it meant, and L/D for Liver Diet, etc.*


Wait, so you were banned just because of something you said here? So they are here too. That's not fair at all. How can they have the right to govern their site and this one (if I understood you correctly). I'm new here also because of the mean spirited ways of another site (not MO though). I feel like even if someone post something that you might not agree with (i.e., their way of going about something) being mean and hurtful isn't the way. If you don't like it or can't respond respectfully, then don't respond. You can agree to disagree and still be friends afterwards. There are far to many other things out here to be concerned and heated about. Well, I look forward to a long friendship with you all!!!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i too was banned from MO for a most petty reason (asking if i could post a link to canaille's online photo album). i was not looking for profit, simply to share my photos with other maltese lovers. i for one just looooove to see maltese photos, good ones, bad ones, any one.... well, that was the end of me on MO. 
i soon realized i was not the only one getting banned and from the cavalier way in which the banning was executed, i figured bianco was having a nervous breakdown.
from what i have read on this thread, he appears much more mean spirited than i had imagined, which is in total contradiction with loving the maltese. 
anyhow, this forum right here is a dream come true for any maltese enthusiast who just can't get enough info with brand names, breeders names, links, photos etc..... it is friendly, open-minded and generous.
long live SM








thank you joe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Nov 28 2004, 08:09 PM
> *i too was banned from MO for a most petty reason (asking if i could post a link to canaille's online photo album). i was not looking for profit, simply to share my photos with other maltese lovers. i for one just looooove to see maltese photos, good ones, bad ones, any one.... well, that was the end of me on MO.
> i soon realized i was not the only one getting banned and from the cavalier way in which the banning was executed, i figured bianco was having a nervous breakdown.
> from what i have read on this thread, he appears much more mean spirited than i had imagined, which is in total contradiction with loving the maltese.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Suzanne, I was banned from MO, too!







I bet the reason he was offended about your online album is that it would compete with his $5 Maltese Only album, which can be seen free at this link:Maltese Photos


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

I've only been here a week or two and am reading through different threads. Alot of us were banned from MO for one reason or another. Let's not give MO the satisfaction of going on and on about them. I am really enjoying this site and getting to know all of the participants. Lets make this a more positive and happy site, lets share information and stories of joy that our maltese give us. 

Joe, I am so glad we found SM, thanks for this site.

n.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks sher, great link








makes sense we should be able to view the album for which we contributed.
here is canaille's pix as seen in the MO album:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Nov 28 2004, 09:59 PM
> *thanks sher, great link
> 
> 
> ...


I had stumbled upon that link while doing a general search and noticed after viewing it that it was the MO album that he charges $5 for. And I noticed lots of people's photos from the forum on there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't want to add fuel to the fire here..and I agree with what Nancy said...just let the MO issue go and enjoy this forum.
bUT...It is simply not true that the link posted IS theCD available thru MO.
The format that is the cd was available for free through MO for YEARS. If it is Jay's decision to sell it...so be it...when you sent him that picture of your Maltese it was made clear that it could be 'used" for whatever.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I understand your point. But it doesn't mean we have to like it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 28 2004, 11:53 PM
> *I don't want to add fuel to the fire here..and I agree with what Nancy said...just let the MO issue go and enjoy this forum.
> bUT...It is simply not true that the link posted IS theCD available thru MO.
> The format that is the cd was available for free through MO for YEARS.  If it is Jay's decision to sell it...so be it...when you sent him that picture of your Maltese it was made clear that it could be 'used" for whatever.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19103*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Vita, Not to belabor the point, but his photos are available online for $5. He granted a free viewing one time on MO by giving a password that worked for a few days and it was this same album. No biggie.... just an FYI..... 

I know he has the legal right to use our profile photos for his personal financial gain; however, there is something about him doing so that "hits" me as being sleazy.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

what does FYI mean??

ive always been curious


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 29 2004, 07:30 AM
> *what does FYI mean??
> 
> ive always been curious
> ...


[/QUOTE]

FYI = For Your Information









I tend to use it when I am telling you something that may or may not have any significance to you whatsoever but I am just letting you know....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 29 2004, 07:48 AM
> *FYI = For Your Information
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ooooo thank you !!! hahah and yes, i think its kinda lousy to pay to look at maltese photos on the web...

isnt that the purpose for the internet? to look up stuff fast and for free (well, most of it)
but to pay $5 to look at photos? its not like he has the only large photoalbum on the internet with maltese dog photos..geez...why doesnt he just charge $500 ????

u can just image google for "maltese" and u can see so many cute photos of maltese doggies for FREEEEEEEE~ and also SM too


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Been a LONG WHILE since I've been here, and would like to say welcome to the ones I don't recognise on here....I would love to add a little something extra for all of you "newbies" who werent' around when Joe got ravaged by The One and Only Jay....

Please, just let it go. Unfortunately, Jay has a tendency to come back on Joe for anything that WE do. he spies and then harasses the sight and he has even been known to harrass Joe at his home through emails and sort. It will only cause greif, believe me, i know....been there, done that. 

Poor joe has the patients of a saint and I would really hate to see him have to go through that all over again,...what's that old saying? "Let sleeping dogs lay" 

Jay knows what his sight is like and he knows what the people there are like, afterall, why do you think they are still there and you are not?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, i was able to go on MO yesterday for like 5 minutes. lol. since i have the new computer....i wasnt "banned", you know?

it seemed so stupid....people were like "i use something that rhymes with 'pluto'"













and is it me.....but i sorta dont like that people post on both sites.









and i saw that people who are defending MO are also the ones that post a lot on there......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

HEY!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE NOOOOOT ALLOWED TO HINT AT SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG.. I'M SOOO MAD NOW. I WAS KICKED OFF FOR HINTING!!!!







Anyone that posts there and here ... i cant believe you dont realize how unfair that site is.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 29 2004, 09:36 AM
> *it seemed so stupid....people were like "i use something that rhymes with 'pluto'"
> 
> 
> ...


what is it that rhymes with pluto ???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

fyi..i have posted at mo for 6 years and for most of that time the entire photo album( not just the link to those unamed pics) was available forfree , all the time.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 29 2004, 11:52 AM
> *fyi..i have posted at mo for 6 years and for most of that time the entire photo album( not just the link to those unamed pics) was available forfree , all the time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19188*


[/QUOTE]

'most of that time' are the key words here. at a certain point, bianco decided to financially benefit from his little enterprise and so he did. i myself bought the CD (10$) which unfortunately i could not enjoy as it is not formatted for macintosh users. oh well...
what bothers me more is the manner in which jay bianco banned a number of loyal members, namely you vita, the top poster at MO, one of the most sensible, informed and dedicated posters. i ignore the reason behind your being banned but i have read enough of your posts on MO to know that you are no troublemaker. you were a great and precious asset to the site and i suspect that may be have been the problem right there. too much for bianco's ego.
whatever the reasons, there is a civilised and an uncivilised manner to treat people. bianco choses the latter. 'nuf said.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Fyi..I am not banned from MO and I do post there regularly. There was a short period in the 6 years that I was banned and it had to do more with another "group" i was associated with rather than violating rules there..which I HAVE NEVER DONE.I continue to learn and contribute. I don't see that my posting there is any conflict to my contribution here. . I know this will be a very unpopular thing to say at this time but I need to state it..aside for the "educational" reasons I have stated that make me still post on MO Jay has been very helpful to me in my fledgling work in Rescue and I am grateful for his assistance personally and through MO.

Since there is an underlying conflict with the owner of this site I agree we do no service by continuing this discussion and indeed I havent contributed to it in last few weeks . I got slammed by another poster when I last did. Who needs that! But, as some of you know..it is very hard for me to shut my mouth if I have an opinion...and no opinion is necessarily all right or all wrong. 

I go off to read the rest of the forum which I am finding delightful, informative and welcming to all.!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 29 2004, 02:54 PM
> *he would not ban people more times than Donald Trump fires people on the Apprentice.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Oct 31 2004, 12:01 AM
> *Kodie...just for you information...I was banned from MO for a period of over 10 months because I violated the user agreement.
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14183*


[/QUOTE]


> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 29 2004, 01:54 PM
> *... I was banned and it had to do more with another "group" i was associated with rather than violating rules there..which I HAVE NEVER DONE<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19230*


[/QUOTE]
with all due respect vita, which is it? i'm confused 









furthermore, i would hardly call 'an underlying conflict' the threats sent via email by jay bianco to joe & his family. that is called intimidation and this bully mentality is just not acceptable, not even from someone who helps rescue maltese. 
some people may prefer to downplay this saga and suggest to let it go but i for one expect people to be accountable for their actions, specially when threatening and harassing. the fact is, were it not for bianco's rude and thuggish ways, this thread would not exist.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Nov 29 2004, 04:57 PM
> *the fact is, were it not for bianco's rude and thuggish ways, this thread would not exist.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19266*


[/QUOTE]

Suzanne, You are so right!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

wowsies....I do not post at MO anymore for the simple fact that Jay uses his rules when it suits him. I found a reference to a product and that post remained up for a lengthy time...and there were replies to it which means that a mod DID read it and ok'd it. The majority of the MO regulars are a big smug...especially when it comes to the breeding issue. I have NEVER seen a board attack people like they do at MO for such a topic. A person asks a simple question and omg.....if you aren't breeding for the betterment of the dog...then you shouldn't be doing it. OMG>...if we did that w/ people.....jeeez ...noone would be having children!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh and then there are the complaints of asking the same question that is in another thread...well jeez Louise....it isn't very organized over there...you must wade thru the "search" results...at least here you can narrow it down to where it might be located!~


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 29 2004, 01:54 PM
> *Fyi..I am not banned from MO and I do post there regularly.  There was a short period in the 6 years that I was banned and it had to do more with another "group" i was associated with rather than violating rules there..which I HAVE NEVER DONE.I continue to learn and contribute. I don't see that my posting there is any conflict to my contribution here. . I know this will be a very unpopular thing to say at this time but I need to state it..aside for the "educational" reasons I have stated that make me still post on MO Jay has been very helpful to me in my fledgling work in Rescue and I am grateful for his assistance personally and through MO.
> 
> Since there is an underlying conflict with the owner of this site I agree we do no service by continuing this discussion and indeed I havent contributed to it in last few weeks .  I got slammed by another poster when I last did. Who needs that! But, as some of you know..it is very hard for me to shut my mouth if I have an opinion...and no opinion is necessarily all right or all wrong.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I dont understand ... you were banned and then let back on MO???


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy: 

Want my opinion? Or even if you don't...here it is...

MY MO OPINION

~ Elegant

It's been discussed..right Jay?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 29 2004, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suzanne, You are so right!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19268
[/B][/QUOTE]
So true!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello, it's me again...JAY!!!










I just wanted to let you know that I love when people cause havoc, on purpose, and try to instigate problems. I also wanted to let you know that I love bending people over and screwing them, and controling their opinions. I am a drama QUEEN. I love sitting on my high horse and kicking people off of MY site for stupid reasons. 

SO, if you want me to control your life, make you miserable, and control your opinions and not give you freedom of speech, please come to my site, MO!

Love always,
Jay

P.s. I hope everyone will come to my site. I am such a pathetic loser, and I have such low self-esteem, I get off on controling your lives.







I love each and every one of you that comes to my site...let me rule your world.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 29 2004, 07:47 PM
> *Hello, it's me again...JAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elegant_@ Nov 29 2004, 08:47 PM
> *I just wanted to let you know that I love when people cause havoc, on purpose, and try to instigate problems.  I also wanted to let you know that I love bending people over and screwing them, and controling their opinions.  I am a drama QUEEN.  I love sitting on my high horse and kicking people off of MY site for stupid reasons.
> 
> SO, if you want me to control your life, make you miserable, and control your opinions and not give you freedom of speech, please come to my site, MO!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Nov 29 2004, 08:47 PM
> *Hello, it's me again...JAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That picture cracks me up everytime!!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

AHAHAHAHA!!!!







You guys crack me up like none other!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Elegant. Did you deleted some of your posts? Some of your replies are empty to me. One of Tlunn's reply is empty too. Anyway, I just hate mean people. I really have no problem talking about it and letting them see. I still find it unbelievable that they know we talk about them and they act the same way! Ignorance is bliss. 

I don't think they're getting the last laugh when we talk about them either. As far as I know, we're the ones laughing...all the time! I like the care-free atmosphere here. If you act like a prick, you're bound to be talked about. Can any of us say anything bad about Joe? There's so much respect for him that if he ASKED, NOT tell, us to quit saying stuff about them, I'm sure we all would. 

BTW, it's almost 2am and I'm semi-delirious. I might not be maknig sense.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 30 2004, 02:42 AM
> *Elegant.  Did you deleted some of your posts?  Some of your replies are empty to me.  One of Tlunn's reply is empty too.  Anyway, I just hate mean people.  I really have no problem talking about it and letting them see.  I still find it unbelievable that they know we talk about them and they act the same way!  Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I don't think they're getting the last laugh when we talk about them either.  As far as I know, we're the ones laughing...all the time!  I like the care-free atmosphere here.  If you act like a prick, you're bound to be talked about.  Can any of us say anything bad about Joe?  There's so much respect for him that if he ASKED, NOT tell, us to quit saying stuff about them, I'm sure we all would.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You must not be seeing smilies...







one of my posts, and a few of elegant's just have smilies in them.

I agree. I don't mind voicing my opinion about him...but I am not going to waste time on it over and over again. I will sypathize with the the ones banned and let them vent though...because I know it really ticks one/me/you/anyone off when it happens...especially if you get nasty messages to go with it. At least here you can vent that frustration to others that have been through it and understand.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--I guess my computer was slow last night and I couldnt see the pictures. Thanks!

I think that's another reason why he hates this forum. Is that they CAN vent here and let their frustrations out and we can all laugh about it later







. MooHAHA MooHaHa


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 30 2004, 01:11 PM
> *I think that's another reason why he hates this forum.  Is that they CAN vent here and let their frustrations out and we can all laugh about it later
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

